# Rocky Fork Lake Ohio



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has fished at Rocky Fork Lake in Ohio? I am going to be fishing there in late march and have never fishing there before. If you have fishing there i had a couple of questions... What worked best? Where did you go on the lake? What time of year did you fish there? How did you do? What was the weather like? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Rockyfork Guy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow any more questions lol. I fish rocky fork 4 or 5 days a week from hopefully sometime in march till,hopefully some time in decemeber.Was still fishing the second week of december this year.If u clarify what type of fish you want to fish for,i can tell you if there in there,and how long are you going to be fishing there.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I fished rocky fork lake 43 times last year for a total of 282.5 hours. Well kept fishing log. lol. Its got a good population of white crappie ranging from 6-12 inches. Theres a good number of decent sized largemouth at about 14 inch average. There's supposed to be a few smallies too, but Ive never caught one out of the lake. Channel cats were on fire this year, ended up catching a dozen larger than 9 pounds out of there. Flathead catfish are in there, but youll spend a lot of time fishing for them before you catch a couple. There's a good carp population ranging from 5-20lbs if your just out to have fun and catch decent sized fish. Use corn, oats, or Wheatie balls. Theres also a decent population of saugeye if you have a boat and you troll for them along the main creek channel. Theres even some yellow perch and bullheads to be had in the shallow water during early spring. We catch them at Fishermans wharfe and near the marina on night crawlers and minnows. There are tons of gills in the 8 inch range, good eating size. It was once stocked with musky up until the early 1990's, and there are rumored to be a few left over musky swimming around. Never caught one personally. I'm not sure of how much info youre looking for, or even what your looking for, but hope that helps.

Oh yeah, If your ever in a boat and you feel like driving a little while, keep a look out for schooling white bass. We where out near the marina last summer and we heard what sounded like waves crashing in the middle of the water. We looked behind us and it litterally looked like a video game. White bass where schooling shad near the surface and coming out of the water to eat them. It was pretty cool. We threw spinner baits and swimbaits to them, ended up catching a dozen or so in an hour. 

Rocky Forks still fishable if your ever down that way. Fish the marina with ice jigs tiped with wax worms. We've been catching 50 fish in 8 hours. Mostly gills, with crappie, largemouth, white bass, and perch mixed in.


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

I will be fishing most of the day and ill be going for bass


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

are u fishing the bassmasters weekend series at rocky?


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Bray34 said:


> are u fishing the bassmasters weekend series at rocky?


Yeah are you?


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Bray34 said:


> are u fishing the bassmasters weekend series at rocky?


I am also fishing in the tourney. Anyone else on this site fishing it?


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm working on it I have to be a co angle this year though 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Bray34 said:


> I'm working on it I have to be a co angle this year though
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Awesome, i just signed up last month to be a co for the tournaments on all the weekend series tournaments and Bfl's, is this you first year doing the weekend series?


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

yea its my first year


----------



## rghuxley (Apr 27, 2009)

I will be fishing the same tournament! Wow! Hope to get a chance to meet you all. Keep in mind the main food source there is the Gizzard Shad. Keeping your bait to something similar should help. I have a few go to baits that I use on that lake and a few others around. Stick to "match-the-hatch" and you should catch your 3 bass limit since you're a co-angler.


----------



## rghuxley (Apr 27, 2009)

Btw...would anyone here be up for meeting and getting to know one another? A sort of meet and greet from the Ohio Game Fishing Forum? Just an idea.


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

If you want to fish rocky one saturday just yell at me I live about an hr away I duck hunt it mostly so I know the lake well 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

